# Milbemax and Advocate



## janail

I'm really confused now about whether or not you need a wormer for tapeworm if you're using Advocate.

Hubby went to pick up our usual wormer, Milbemax, from the vet and he mentioned that we're a bit concerned about lungworm. We've just got back from our hols. where Kiaya has been playing in the wet grass alongside the slugs. The Vet gave him some Advocate but not a worming tablet as he said that the Advocate covers "most worms". 

What about the ones that it doesn't cover?

Can anyone offer advice please.


----------



## susanb

Advocate does not cover tapeworm. We use advocate monthly and drontal plus every 6 months for the tape worm.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Yes you need a tapeworm tab every six months. I love Advocate I am the worlds worst at taking tablets I can hardly cope with my own medication (tabs for oesteoporosis I still keep forgetting to take my calcium tabs!) but Advocate is great just drop on skin every four weeks. What with the dogs wormer and the horse wormer no wonder I get confused!


----------



## janail

Thanks, I'll get some Drontal ordered.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

We get advocate and milbemax from our vets - on their recommendation.

Ian


----------



## Lozza

This is a really timely post for me...

Boston's had tummy troubles for the last week and today I noticed a couple of thin white spagetti strips in his poo. Hello worms. So 5 minutes ago, I called the vet and they were like 'oh he needs to be dewormed every 3 months and the last time he was given a worming tablet was in December'. I am furious because I went in there in January and specifically asked exactly what he needed for fleas and worms, and I was told that Advocate 'does everything'.

Hmph..so off to the vet tomorrow AGAIN. I will also be asking about tapeworm too.


----------



## janail

RubyCockapoo said:


> We get advocate and milbemax from our vets - on their recommendation.
> 
> Ian


I phoned Bayers (drug company) yesterday and they said that Milbemax and Advocate shouldn't be used together as they contain a lot of the same ingredients. They recommended Drontal and Advocate.

I really find this all very worrying when you're given differering advice from people whose judgement we should be able to rely on.

On a separate note I've always found that Pharmacists are a lot more knowledgeable on drugs than the Doctors that prescribe them. They picked up on problems with drugs I've been prescribed a few times.


----------



## Rileypoo

I use Advocate monthly and Drontal too, in fact Drontal does the job well and is cheaper than Milbemax and you can get online without prescription.
Agree tho it is very hard to get good info, my vet nurse got all confused about Advocate and told me it does everything to begin with.
Tracey


----------



## DB1

It is confusing, I asked about Advocate but was told he didn't need it as Milbemax covered everything.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

We have done some checking now, and after discussing it our vet has always advised us to give the Advocate and Milbemax a week apart.

Drontal and Advocate are both made by Bayer, so they probably would recommend their two products over one of theirs and one made by another company (Novartis) - we really do like and trust our vets, so we're happy to stay as we are (making sure we never give Milbemax and Advocate closer than a week apart)

Thanks for this everyone, always good to be aware of these things 

Ian


----------



## Fifi

RubyCockapoo said:


> We have done some checking now, and after discussing it our vet has always told us to give the Advocate and Milbemax a week apart.
> 
> Drontal and Advocate are both made by Bayer, so they probably would recommedn their two products over one of theirs and one made by another company (Novartis) - we really do like and trust our vets, so we're happy to stay as we are (making sure we never give Milbemax and Advocate closer than a week apart)
> 
> Thanks for this everyone, always good to be aware of these things
> 
> Ian


Thank you very much for the info about using Advocate and Milbemax as I have Gaia's next dose of Milbemax sitting in the cupboard waiting along with 3 more months of Advocate and my vet never said about giving them apart. Gaia can't have Drontal as it makes her sick.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Rileypoo said:


> I use Advocate monthly and Drontal too, in fact Drontal does the job well and is cheaper than Milbemax and you can get online without prescription.
> Agree tho it is very hard to get good info, my vet nurse got all confused about Advocate and told me it does everything to begin with.
> Tracey


Hi Tracey 

We get Advocate and Milbemax as part of our healthy pet club so don't pay extra for it.

It's also worth noting that Milbemax is given every month until the pup is 6 months old, then every 3 months - don't know if Drontal is the same?

Ian


----------



## Janev1000

Interesting thread. My vet has said we only need Advocate, even when I asked about additional worming tablets. I will certainly ask about this.


----------



## susanb

RubyCockapoo said:


> It's also worth noting that Milbemax is given every month until the pup is 6 months old, then every 3 months - don't know if Drontal is the same?
> 
> Ian


Our vet told us that we oly need to give Drontal every 6 months whilst using the Advocate every month. We are to continue like this until Gisgo is 2 years old.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

susanb said:


> Our vet told us that we oly need to give Drontal every 6 months whilst using the Advocate every month. We are to continue like this until Gisgo is 2 years old.


It's all so confusing....

Anyhow, we're happy now but this has been very useful 

Ian


----------



## DB1

So what does Advocate cover that Milbemax doesn't? I asked my vet about lungworm and she said Milbemax does cover that and she would rather not overtreat young puppies.


----------



## susanb

I understand that Advocate is the only thing that covers lungworm at the moment.


----------



## Greenleys19

Gosh, it's all very confusing isn't it. Our vets (probably the same as yours Helen) also recommend Advocate and Milbemax which we have been giving our two but also not at the same time. So I'm hoping we have everything covered?! Hmm


----------



## DB1

Just been searching on internet and found other forums with similar threads, one user said she worked at a vets and Milbemax did cover Lungworm, so I feel happier now as I worried my boy wasn't fully covered.


----------



## Lozza

My vet also said Advocate and Milbemax should be given a week apart.


----------

